# Having Fun!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">ANOTHER GREAT DAY!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Von his daughter Cindy and her son Joey made the trip to Hopedale LA from just south of Hattiesburg MS Tuesday morning to catch some Speckled Trout and Redfish. Well the wind was back so the on to plan B. Things started out great first stop a few trout and Joey lands his first redfish a 36? Bull. Joey said his mom I really hope I can catch a big Redfish today. <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Mission</st1lace></st1:City> Accomplished! Tried the reds for awhile putting a couple more in the box with a couple undersized ones released. A few moves later we were on the speckled trout. Chartreuse under corks was putting fish in the box steady on each drift. Cindy went from a novice early this morning to giving fish catch lessons and keeping Von and Joey busy trying to keep up with her. She was a fishing machine. We had blast laughing and cutting up all day. The trout were biting good and the box was filling up with some pretty speckled trout. Great day with some good people, like Cindy said if you can?t have fun what?s the point! That is what it is all about having a good time.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">52 Speckled Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3 Redfish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">THE SPRING RUN IS JUST STARTING!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">GIVE ME CALL AND COME GET YOU SOME!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">YOUR BOAT IS WAITING!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Capt. Gene Dugas<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Rather Be Fishing Adventures<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Great day catching fish with family is always the BEST kind of day!


----------

